# What is this weed growing in my Nothern New York State hay field.



## pattymule1 (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

looks like joe pye weed to me


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

the farmer 3 said:


> looks like joe pye weed to me


agreed.


----------



## pattymule1 (Jun 15, 2020)

Will 2-4D when weed is young do the trick. I don't see this weed listed on 2-4D or Glyphosate.


----------

